# Bible Memorization -let’s Memorize Scripture Together



## nikkiheaven (Mar 17, 2018)

Ok guys!  So I didn’t want the momentum to die.  As stated, I think it’s a good idea to try to memorize scripture as a group.  I for one struggle with this and then when the enemy attacks, I have nothing to fight with.  Please let us know if you’re in by responding to this thread.  Also, if you have any ideas as to how we should select scripture, please share.  I think we should start out by choosing which version of the Bible we will we studying from.  Let’s get it ladies!


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 17, 2018)

This is very timely for me!  I want to participate!!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 17, 2018)

Heeey @naturalfinally !


----------



## Neomorph (Mar 18, 2018)

I would like to participate as well. I am currently re-dedicating my life to Christ, so I believe this would definitely help me.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 18, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 18, 2018)

Great thread, everyone!

I'm cheering you on.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 18, 2018)

So here we go.  I’ll start with the first verse to memorize.  I figure anybody could pick a verse, I suggest picking one that will help you in whatever situation, good or bad, that you’re going through.  This way you are more motivated to memorize.  Once you select the scripture, let’s read the chapter that it is in in its entirety, so that we are sure what the scripture is saying.  If you select and post a scripture, please select how many days we should focus on that scripture.  Always pray and seek understanding before we began.  If you’re memorizing a scripture with us, let us know.  We will all check in at the stated date to affirm whether or not the scripture has been memorize and share thoughts, praise reports, and move on to the next scripture.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 18, 2018)

1st scripture- Mark 11:24, Therefore I tell you, whatever you as for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.

Let’s focus on this scripture for the week of March 19.

Let’s do it ladies!


----------



## Sosoothing (Mar 18, 2018)

This is something I need.  I'd like to join.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 18, 2018)

Welcome @Sosoothing.  See the verse above.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 19, 2018)

Checking in — how are you guys doing with the scripture today?


----------



## Sosoothing (Mar 19, 2018)

Doing well so far. I think it's very appropriate as we begin this quest.


----------



## Jphillips (Mar 19, 2018)

This scripture is right on time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 20, 2018)

I have saved this image on my phone. Great selection, @nikkiheaven!


----------



## LiftedUp (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, I love this I'm in. Also can I suggest that we discuss the scripture too or is that going beyond the scope of this challenge ?


----------



## momi (Mar 20, 2018)

LiftedUp said:


> Hi, I love this I'm in. Also can I suggest that we discuss the scripture too or is that going beyond the scope of this challenge ?



I know I'm not the OP - but I believe discussion will help with retention!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 20, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Checking in — how are you guys doing with the scripture today?



Yes @LiftedUp  let’s discuss the scripture.  Above I suggested reading the chapter that the scripture is in so that we can get understanding and discuss.  Great idea.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 20, 2018)

Here, Mark 11: 20-24, is the immediate context (verses are in the NKJV):

*The Lesson of the Withered Fig Tree*
20 Now in the morning, as they passed by, they saw the fig tree dried up from the roots. 21 And Peter, remembering, said to Him, “Rabbi, look! The fig tree which You cursed has withered away.”

22 So Jesus answered and said to them, “Have faith in God. 23 For assuredly, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, ‘Be removed and be cast into the sea,’ and does not doubt in his heart, but believes that those things he says will be done, he will have whatever he says. 24 Therefore I say to you, whatever things you ask when you pray, believe that you receive _them,_ and you will have _them._


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 20, 2018)

I am curious about the meaning of this--about whether there is a deeper or different meaning than one would think.

I wonder this because once, in Sunday school, the teacher said:

"Suppose two christian schools' soccer teams are playing a match against each other and both teams have players who pray with faith to win that match with a higher score. Both prayers cannot be answered with a yes. Talk to me, class."

I had never heard that before, and it sparked a lot of discussion. A woman whose hands had gotten burned and mangled, who suffered from depression because her life was thus challenging and men would hardly date her, shared how people tell her the reason God hasn't healed her hands is because she doesn't have enough faith when she prays for her hands to be healed. They cite scriptures such as Mark 11:20-24.

I went to her house that day and took her out to eat soon after, she was so lonely and my heart was breaking for her. She told me, "Whatever you do, please don't tell hurting people 'to just have (more) faith.' I have faith. I've been praying about this for so long, in faith. I still cry. And my tears don't mean I don't have faith, okay?"

I hugged her and told her "I know, sis. And I love you."

I bring all of this up because it's important how we make people feel when we use scriptures. I think we have to be thoughtful sometimes.

So this scripture may feel great to some people, but feel stressful or condemning to others. 

How do you guys make sense of this scripture when, for example, an entire congregation prays for someone's healing, and the congregation does not "receive what they asked for in prayer."

Do you concede limits to this passage?

Food for thought.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 20, 2018)

So . . . I don't know how I feel about every translation, but to address situations like the above, I have tried to read scriptures in parallel (e.g., the NIV next to the KJV next to the NLT, etc.).

The Message translation stems from the philosophy that meaning gets lost sometimes because we can't "hear" the words and phrases the way the 1st Century folks would have. So a person who studies those meanings says he tried to convey them in the Message.

IDK .  But this may be helpful:

*Mark 11:22-25 The Message (MSG)*
22-25 Jesus was matter-of-fact: “Embrace this God-life. Really embrace it, and nothing will be too much for you. This mountain, for instance: Just say, ‘Go jump in the lake’—no shuffling or shilly-shallying—and it’s as good as done. That’s why I urge you to pray for absolutely everything, ranging from small to large. Include everything as you embrace this God-life, and you’ll get God’s everything. And when you assume the posture of prayer, remember that it’s not all _asking_. If you have anything against someone, _forgive_—only then will your heavenly Father be inclined to also wipe your slate clean of sins.”

Lastly, the Amplified version may also help. I don't know anything about the underlying translation philosophy yet.

*Mark 11:23-24 Amplified Bible (AMP)*
23 I assure you and most solemnly say to you, whoever says to this mountain, ‘Be lifted up and thrown into the sea!’ and [a]does not doubt in his heart [in God’s unlimited power], but believes that what he says is going to take place, it will be done for him [in accordance with God’s will]. 24 For this reason I am telling you, whatever things you ask for in prayer [in accordance with God’s will], believe [with confident trust] that you have received them, and they will be given to you.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok, those translations are good!  I think I will use this method also.  I don’t have an answer to what you asked.  I chose this scripture because it is something I needed to get in my spirit.  I’m unemployed and have been really down about it as I’m the breadwinner in my home.  I found myself beginning to question God, and the reality is we don’t get everything we asked for.  I made up my mind to stop questioning God and further confusing myself and exercise my faith muscles.  To everything in prayer.  The truth is if I knew the answers to everything I wouldn’t need God!  I’m still trying to figure out what the fig tree represents?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 20, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Ok, those translations are good!  I think I will use this method also.  I don’t have an answer to what you asked.  I chose this scripture because it is something I needed to get in my spirit.  I’m unemployed and have been really down about it as I’m the breadwinner in my home.  I found myself beginning to question God, and the reality is we don’t get everything we asked for.  I made up my mind to stop questioning God and further confusing myself and exercise my faith muscles.  To everything in prayer.  The truth is if I knew the answers to everything I wouldn’t need God!  I’m still trying to figure out what the fig tree represents?



Yes. I love it.

I'm praying for your perfect job!

My faith reached a point where I was tested in a "Though He slay me, yet with I serve Him" way. Where I was being asked whether I valued the Gifter/Giver or the gift more. Where I just had to trust His love and provision even while praying and trusting for change. (Sometimes it's so challenging!) Where I had to be willing to look at the difficult aspects of seemingly black-and-white scriptures like Mark 11:24 and be honest and open with people, because their faith was hanging on by a thread and the bible tells us to always be ready to give an answer.

I'm learning as I live more: When, for example, a 15 year-old Christian prays and believes for her mom to survive and she dies, we need those who have the gift of knowledge and teaching and wisdom to help that teen grapple with Mark 11:24 without thinking either the bible is false or Christianity is not real. That's why I love to meditate on scripture and seek deeper understanding. I'm so grateful for the Holy Spirit and preachers and teachers and authors who help guide us.

I love your goal so much. It's very encouraging and strong!


----------



## futureapl (Mar 20, 2018)

I want in


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok, so I’ve been studying it, and the fig tree represents Gods power.  Right?  He tells us to have faith.  As I journey through my current trial, I keep reciting He promised me!  I have to believe in the promise and not the circumstance!  Hallelujah!  Just saying it gives me peace!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 20, 2018)

futureapl said:


> I want in



Welcome!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 20, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes. I love it.
> 
> I'm praying for your perfect job!
> 
> ...



So in your example, how would you explain it to the 15 year old?


----------



## Sarabellam (Mar 21, 2018)

Can I join you all? I’m trying to redirect myself towards joining others in my faith. Sorry for the late night ramblings.

I’ve grappled with this too. The connect that I’ve made to put my own mind at ease is that our prayers are like the requests of a child. God listens not just to our words but to what our heart is calling out for. Jesus is God so his words were His true meaning.

 On top of all of this is His ultimate will. Our goal should always be to have his will in place on earth. That’s a short and sweat way to explain it.  All of these combine in a complex way when we are receiving God’s response to our prayers. 

God can move mountains and extend the time until our loved ones pass. But when it is truly time for one of us to pass then that has to occur. When we cry out to Him then He hears us really crying out for comfort, shelter, and whatever else we need. As long as we continue to turn towards him, we will receive it. Furthermore, It’s not that it’s wrong to ask for these things that are not directly in line with his will, bc we can’t always know what it is. He listens and gives us what we need. Just never turn away. 

When we pray for these with a timeline (winning this ___), what are we really saying? Are we testing God, giving him a deadline to perform a miracle to ensure our allegiance? Of course not (in most cases)! But God hears what we are really asking for  long term and gets us there in whatever way necessary as long as we keep turning to him. 

If we have slipped into testing God or using him to get to those things that we are actually idolizing then we need to examine what our motivations are. Ex. If I only turn to God when I need money. I only believe that he cares for me when I have a lot of money. Then maybe having a season without money is God’s way of redirecting me fully towards Him because now I can have experiences with Him when I’m not distracted by my idol, money.  Even in those situations he’s not punishing me or turning his back on me, he’s clearing a path so that I can come closer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 21, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> So in your example, how would you explain it to the 15 year old?



I'll respond this afternoon!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 21, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> Can I join you all? I’m trying to redirect myself towards joining others in my faith. Sorry for the late night ramblings.
> 
> I’ve grappled with this too. The connect that I’ve made to put my own mind at ease is that our prayers are like the requests of a child. God listens not just to our words but to what our heart is calling out for. Jesus is God so his words were His true meaning.
> 
> ...



Love this!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 21, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> Can I join you all? I’m trying to redirect myself towards joining others in my faith. Sorry for the late night ramblings.
> 
> I’ve grappled with this too. The connect that I’ve made to put my own mind at ease is that our prayers are like the requests of a child. God listens not just to our words but to what our heart is calling out for. Jesus is God so his words were His true meaning.
> 
> ...



Yes, I've found myself in a place where I'm truly trying to put a timeline on God.  I see all my needs, and don't see how it's possible if I don't find work.  However, I've moved to a place, where I've asked for, and I know God is real, so I know he will do just what he says.  Yes, love this, always turn to God -- in good and in bad.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome @Sarabellam !


----------



## Sarabellam (Mar 21, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Welcome @Sarabellam !


Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 21, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> So in your example, how would you explain it to the 15 year old?



I would find out what the teen was feeling (sadness? despair? betrayal? trust? worry? like the bible could not be trusted? etc.), and I would proceed from there.

Depending on the teen's feelings and needs, I imagine I would discuss some or all of the following:


Spoiler




Just how utterly okay we always are in every circumstance--even when we are hungry or drawing our last breath or unemployed--because that's what Christ's sacrifice accomplished: our utter victory. No matter what happens to us, we're okay. That's huge! We don't have to fear physical death: We've been sealed with the Holy Spirit, we are citizens of heaven, we have received justification, we have nothing to fear about the afterlife, we are saved. The person who need not fear death or what happens after . . . and the person who allows God to be his or her all in all and his or her everything . . . that person is okay in every circumstance, even when it hurts or is sad. God would not design us to experience the death of a loved one and have no way to be able to bear it. That would be cruel. He has given us the mechanisms of mourning and healing and comfort and time and so on to help us when a loved one goes before we do.
Mark 11:24 must have some kind of conditions, otherwise God is imprisoned to our prayers. That can't be, so we must rightly divide the Word, as Timothy 2: 15 says. Isolating one scripture passage is one way to read scripture, but most teachers tell us to take scripture as a whole and interpret scripture in light of other scriptures. If we do that, then we will conclude that prayers sometimes cause God to honor the request, but God will ultimately do what He knows from His unique vantage point is best. Scripture tells us that God is love, and there is no shadow of turning with Him. If it is best not to honor a request and so He does not, He will be with us.
One of the things I need to really absorb is that I'm saved, so

I am supposed to have the appropriate level of attachment to outcomes, this earth, etc.
One of the toughest things about life is death, and God has taken the TRUE sting of it away. How incredible. How loving. But if I don't stay cognizant of that and have the mind of Christ about that, I may not benefit psychologically in the here and now from that amazing feat!
Blessed are those who mourn, for they will be comforted. Joy cometh in the morning. God knows how to take care of our hearts. I need to make sure I abide in Him.
God loves me and works everything to my good.
I'm always going to be alive: Jesus secured my eternal life.
If I stay aware of such things, I will pray and trust God with the outcome. 

Mainly: Prayer affects God and us but is not a chokehold on God. Ultimately, whatever is going on, the saved are okay--are good.  It's the reason we can obey the command to "rejoice evermore."


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 21, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I would find out what the teen was feeling (sadness? despair? betrayal? trust? worry? like the bible could not be trusted? etc.), and I would proceed from there.
> 
> Depending on the teen's feelings and needs, I imagine I would discuss some or all of the following:
> 
> ...




Yes to all of this!  Girl you are helping me put some things in perspective!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 21, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Yes to all of this!  Girl you are helping me put some things in perspective!



So glad.

Your thread is really helping me because memorizing scripture keeps me thinking deeply about the scripture.

I hope it's okay for us to dig deeper in this thread! I think if we are brave and patient and "un-annoyed" enough to really engage with scripture--even if it requires a longer post or a temporary "discomfort"--our faith has the potential to be rock solid.

Once I started being honest about my questions about christianity and faith and prayer and scripture . . . in other words, once I started allowing myself to truly and freely and completely seek, I began finding! It's made all the difference in the world to seek then find.

I still have much growth to do, but at least I'm on my way!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Question for thread participants:

Do you remember the phrase "name it and claim it?"

What are your thoughts about it? Do you think it's a good summary of Mark 11:24? Do you think "name it and claim it" is a good phrase to use--a good thing to teach?

Where did the phrase come from?

(Note: I have no opinion on it as I've never attended a church that taught that.)


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 22, 2018)

OK guys let's check in!!!  I'm loving the turn this thread has taken.  The deep dive into the scripture has helped in me memorizing the scriputre.  Who's still with us?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Also, I know I'm wordy and think a lot. I can place my posts in spoiler tags or even just lurk. I don't want to do anything that is a turn off or makes the thread cumbersome.


----------



## momi (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm here with scripture and verse memorized!

I really need to stick to one translation.  My regular bible is ESV, but most of my experience has been with the KJV or the NKJV.  For some reason my memory is better with the NKJV.


----------



## Sarabellam (Mar 22, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Question for thread participants:
> 
> Do you remember the phrase "name it and claim it?"
> 
> ...



I have mixed feelings about this phrase. On one hand when other use it in a Christian context I know what they mean and don’t pay the phrasing any mind. 

On the other hand I don’t like to use that phrase because it’s so close to the Not religious but spiritual/ secrets/  buy my book on how to win at life with less effort type of jargon. It also places the spotlight on the “namer” not the Giver. I might consider using that phrase during a one on one talk with someone who is very foreign to the whole “Christian thing” if they just really weren’t getting it and weren’t ready to go deep just yet. But it would be thrown out in a much larger conversation were that is just the first layer I’m using to try to get them to the final conclusion.

Though I do feel like if you’ve prayed go ahead and continue speaking it into existence. We can be proud of the gifts that God has given us.


----------



## Sarabellam (Mar 22, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Also, I know I'm wordy and think a lot. I can place my posts in spoiler tags or even just lurk. I don't want to do anything that is a turn off or makes the thread cumbersome.



We can be long winded together


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> We can be long winded together







That's so comforting to my spirit, lol. 

I'm still going to use that spoiler feature.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Okay!

Here's me checking in, typing the below from memory. I'll see how I do! 

Mark 11:24 NKJV

Therefore I say unto you,

Whatever things you ask when you pray

Believe that you receive them

And you will have them.​How did I do?


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 23, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay!
> 
> Here's me checking in, typing the below from memory. I'll see how I do!
> 
> ...



That’s a good way to measure if you have it memorize — type it out!  Let’s do it ladies!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 24, 2018)

For next week, I will memorize

Proverbs 31:31 (NKJV)

Give her of the fruit of her hands,
And let her own works praise her in the gates.

There is another scripture I will add to this once I relocate it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 24, 2018)

I finally re-found the other scripture.

Colossians 3:12 (I may add 13, and I'm not sure which version I'll memorize):
NCV verses 12-17 says:

*12 *God has chosen you and made you his holy people. He loves you. So you should always clothe yourselves with mercy, kindness, humility, gentleness, and patience. 
*13* Bear with each other, and forgive each other. If someone does wrong to you, forgive that person because the Lord forgave you.
*14* Even more than all this, clothe yourself in love. Love is what holds you all together in perfect unity.
*15* Let the peace that Christ gives control your thinking, because you were all called together in one body to have peace. Always be thankful.
*16* Let the teaching of Christ live in you richly. Use all wisdom to teach and instruct each other by singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs with thankfulness in your hearts to God.
*17* Everything you do or say should be done to obey Jesus your Lord. And in all you do, give thanks to God the Father through Jesus.

*Back story:*
I heard it in an online sermon and had to go back and watch so I could find it.

The preacher discusses it in the video below (available for viewing for a short time) between time stamps 12:35 - 13:35. He shared it as the definition of who we are at the core. Then he explained why our identity should empower us to let grace be bigger than anything anyone has done to us. (He discusses how forgiveness is not equivalent to forgetting, reconciliation, etc. -- but the whole sermon is amazing about what it's like when grace is deeper than our wounds. Woo!)

*He says, "When grace goes deep, we find our identity in what God has done for us, not what someone has done to us."*

A lady at the end shares how she has to forgive her doctor again and again when any anger arises. Her story. Wow.

The scripture and discussion are presented between time stamps 12:35 - 13:35:


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 24, 2018)

Therefore I say unto you, what things soever ye desire, when ye pray, believe that ye shall receive them, and ye shall have them.

Think about the word "desire".  Your desire should be for godly things.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 26, 2018)

Mark 11:24, Therfore I tellyou, whatever you asked for in prayer, believe you have r veiled it, and it will be yours.  Memorized!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok guys so how did the first week go!! I’m pumped.  Let’s keep it going.    @YvetteWithJoy, please post the verse you want to memorize this week.  I wasn’t clear on what you recommended.  Let’s go!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Ok guys so how did the first week go!! I’m pumped.  Let’s keep it going.    @YvetteWithJoy, please post the verse you want to memorize this week.  I wasn’t clear on what you recommended.  Let’s go!



Oh, Nikki, please continue to come up with the group verses. I was just reading through the original thread, and people were discussing choosing their own verses from week to week. This week I need to memorize two scriptures that I feel God placed into my consciousness to help me heal and overcome in a tough area for me.

I think you should keep choosing the group verse for everyone. I can't really be an official participant in this challenge, because I've got a lot going on.

I'm going to memorize the verses below. I may do the first one this week and the second one next week.

*Proverbs 31:31 (NKJV)*
Give her of the fruit of her hands,
And let her own works praise her in the gates.

and

*Colossians 3:12-14 (NCV)*
12 God has chosen you and made you his holy people. He loves you. So you should always clothe yourselves with mercy, kindness, humility, gentleness, and patience.
13 Bear with each other, and forgive each other. If someone does wrong to you, forgive that person because the Lord forgave you.
14 Even more than all this, clothe yourself in love. Love is what holds you all together in perfect unity.


----------



## momi (Mar 26, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Question for thread participants:
> 
> Do you remember the phrase "name it and claim it?"
> 
> ...



Having lived through the name it and claim it phase- I can only think of maybe 1 or 2 movements that have been more detrimental to the modern day church.  The most damaging imo was the "touch not the anointed" movement.

There were so many that fell for that farce and were disappointed and walked away from God because what they named and claimed never came to fruition.  When we pray we are to pray seeking that God's will be done because He knows the end from the beginning - not us.


----------



## momi (Mar 26, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, Nikki, please continue to come up with the group verses. I was just reading through the original thread, and people were discussing choosing their own verses from week to week. This week I need to memorize two scriptures that I feel God placed into my consciousness to help me heal and overcome in a tough area for me.
> 
> I think you should keep choosing the group verse for everyone. I can't really be an official participant in this challenge, because I've got a lot going on.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this week's MV!  I am adding this commentary from Matthew Poole for Proverbs 31:31:

_Proverbs 31:31_
_Give her of the fruit of her hands; and let her own works praise her in the gates.
Give her of the fruit of her hands; it is but just and fit that she should enjoy those benefits and praises which her excellent labours deserve. 

Let her own works praise her; give her the praises which her own works may challenge. *If men be silent, the lasting effects of her prudence and diligence will loudly trumpet forth her praises.* 

In the gates; in the most public and solemn assemblies_


----------



## Sosoothing (Mar 26, 2018)

I am disappointed I don't get notifications for this thread although I signed up. I have been missing out. 
Guess I'll have to just check daily myself.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

momi said:


> Thank you for this week's MV!  I am adding this commentary from Matthew Poole for Proverbs 31:31:
> 
> _Proverbs 31:31_
> _Give her of the fruit of her hands; and let her own works praise her in the gates.
> ...



Excellent! TFS!

Here is the blog post where I recently encountered Proverbs 31:31. I took the scripture differently from the way the blog post author took it. Lol.

Regardless, that scripture is helping me tremendously.

https://becominghistapestry.com/2018/03/13/who-are-you-becoming/


----------



## momi (Mar 26, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Excellent! TFS!
> 
> Here is the blog post where I recently encountered Proverbs 31:31. I took the scripture differently from the way the blog post author took it. Lol.
> 
> ...



Don't leave me hanging @YvetteWithJoy - what was your take on the verse?  lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

momi said:


> Don't leave me hanging @YvetteWithJoy - what was your take on the verse?  lol



Lol!

I'll share when I get a break today!

Much love, sisters! Hope everyone has a really good week!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 26, 2018)

Delete


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 26, 2018)

momi said:


> Don't leave me hanging @YvetteWithJoy - what was your take on the verse?  lol



I'm waiting for your take also.  I will back to share mine later tonight.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 26, 2018)

Ladies, before we move on to the next scripture, do we have any praise reports?  Anyone want to share how the scripture blessed them last week?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

momi said:


> Having lived through the name it and claim it phase- I can only think of maybe 1 or 2 movements that have been more detrimental to the modern day church.  The most damaging imo was the "touch not the anointed" movement.
> 
> *There were so many that fell for that farce and were disappointed and walked away from God because what they named and claimed never came to fruition.  *When we pray we are to pray seeking that God's will be done because He knows the end from the beginning - not us.



Interesting!!!

I can really imagine that!

Someone very close to me heard a mega church preacher preaching haaaaaaard about how if you name it and claim it, it's yours. This friend told me that he sees christians name it, claim it, and then not get it, and that's why he can't get with christianity. I was floored! I'd never heard the phrase. But that's why I know 2 Timothy 2:15 is critical! We must rightly divide the Word. Souls are at stake!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Excellent! TFS!
> 
> Here is the blog post where I recently encountered Proverbs 31:31. I took the scripture differently from the way the blog post author took it. Lol.
> 
> ...



Here are my thoughts about this weeks scripture in terms of the blog post that discussed it . . .



Spoiler



So, I have mentioned this before on the forum, but I grew up around INADVERTENTLY harmful christians who used fear, anxiety, worry, condemnation, judgment, scripture, guilt, legalism, and stress to keep church members worried and attentive. All of these things were weaponized. "Christianity" was thus weaponized, since that was all I knew of christianity. I don't think it was malicious, but it has affected me deeply and been a huge challenge in my life.

So, I am certain the blog author didn't write it this way and that it is partially that upbringing of mine that causes me to feel this way but . . . I find the verse so freeing and encouraging, but only DESPITE how she wrote about it.

I like her, but she blogged the following about this verse, which is from Proverbs 31, the "virtuous woman," uplifting proverbs:





Spoiler



 ‘_Give her of the fruit of her hand_’. What if she didn’t do so well, what does she get? ‘_Give her of the fruit of her hands_’, not her mother’s hand, or her sister’s hand, not even her friend’s hand.  ‘_Give her of the fruit of her hands_’, not one hand, but two.  What if she wasted her time? What if she didn’t use her time wisely? Will she reap nothing? ‘_Let her OWN works praise her in the gate_s!’ What does that mean? . . .

_‘*Give her of the fruit of her hands*_*’, that’s a pretty scary verse, isn’t it?* What if she does badly? What if she was mean? What If she lived life carelessly? What if she lived in her world, caring very little for those around her, in fact hardly noticing them? ‘_Give her the fruit of her hand_s’.   Will she ‘reap then, what she sows’?

Wow! I had better remember that, Lord.  I can’t hide behind my family name, I can’t hide behind the works of my husband, or even that of my children.  What did I do with my time? Did I make it profitable? Did I serve my King well?  _‘Give her of the fruit of her hands,  And let her own works praise her in the gates’.._ Let’s live life well_. _​My Lord! This is Proverbs 31. I always feel so inspired, encouraged, positive, and HOPEFUL when I read Proverbs 31!

So, basically, she saw in that verse "I reap what I sow? Oh, no!!! "

And I saw, "I reap what I sow?!!! Yes!!!!!!!! I have permission to sow, reap, and enjoy the just rewards without feeling like that is being earthly minded, carnal minded, a worshipper of money/mammon, etc. I am being encouraged to be wisely industrious and not just be a supporter of everyone else's endeavors but to have my own endeavors and to enjoy doing well with them."

I don't know about you all, but sometimes I spend so much time concerned about the children's success and resultant feelings, the husband's, my male sibling . . . sometimes it's hard to find that balance, be about my endeavors and ministry, etc.

Also, sometimes instead of focusing on my race, I look at others who may be getting their dreams faster, had less to learn or overcome, made fewer mistakes, had better support, etc.




So when the scripture said, "Let her OWN WORKS praise her," I thought "Not just the piggy back works of my husband's or children's that I have a big part in . . . but this is for ME. I get to have my things, too. Guilt free. Aaaaaaand the just rewards are to be enjoyed guilt free. So, Yvette, stop looking at others' faster or better whatever. 

Yes, "_Give her of the fruit of her hands,  And let her own works praise her in the gates!!!" _Lord, I will work smartly, wisely, and joyfully, knowing that you want me to be given the fruits of my hands! Thank you for my "hands," Father! You're such a good, good Father! Bless our hands and keep our hearts in love with You more than even the just gifts you want us to have and to bless others with.

That was my take. I got so much encouragement and inspiration and freedom from that verse.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

Every time I have the wrong type of thinking about where I'm at concerning my career, goals, projects, and the like . . . I will shut down, override, and replace those types of thoughts by reciting the scripture out loud: 

Proverbs 31:31 (NKJV)

Give her of the fruit of her hands,
And let her own works praise her in the gates.

Success and achievement are ours if we go get them with His blessing and help.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2018)

Every time I have the wrong type of thinking about where I'm at concerning my career, goals, projects, and the like . . . I will shut down, override, and replace those types of thoughts by reciting the scri


nikkiheaven said:


> Ladies, before we move on to the next scripture, do we have any praise reports?  Anyone want to share how the scripture blessed them last week?



PRAISE REPORT

Having to make sense of last week's scripture had me in the bible more.

This thread overall is helping me to post and read at LHCF more spiritually. (Sometimes here I read about or discuss topics here that don't edify, mainly because I can't get these things off my chest in real life, and no one in real life walks up to me and constantly discusses such things.)


----------



## momi (Mar 27, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here are my thoughts about this weeks scripture in terms of the blog post that discussed it . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the verse and the author's commentary. I appreciate hearing a different perspective.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 27, 2018)

momi said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the verse and the author's commentary. I appreciate hearing a different perspective.



YW.

I think I get what the blog author was trying to do.  Perhaps she wanted to emphasize the scripture by saying, basically, "Take this scripture seriously, because you are RESPONSIBLE if you are to get any fruits of your labor. So don't mess up!!"

But when she said the concept/verse is scary, it made things negative for me. I'm tired of every Christian concept being scary because "You know, the flip side of this means so-and-so, so let fear remind you to obey/honor this!"

I know that the fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom, but the scripture says "The Lord has not given us a spirit of fear, but of love and of power and of a sound mind." I think there is fear = respect . . . and there is fear = scared.

Idk.  There is healthy fear, but I am super sensitive to the infusion of fear into things, especially scripture.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 27, 2018)

Ok ladies here we go, this is our second scripture Hebrews 11:1 - Now faith is confidence in what we hope for and assurance about what we do not see


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 27, 2018)

I don’t know about you guys, but as I do this thing call life, as attacks happen I have to remind myself what faith is and how to walk in it.  My prayer is that this week we can dive into walking in faith.  I struggle sometimes believing what I don’t see. I have to make myself make a bold confession and then believe it!  FAITH!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 27, 2018)

I love this one, Nikki.

I memorized it as a child and have never forgotten it. It feels good to be able to easily type it from memory.  

The KJV for this scripture rocks!

"Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen."

So then . . .

Faith is a _*substance*_. Just think about that! Look up the definition of "substance." That faith is a *substance*. Wow.

And then, _faith_ is *evidence*. Evidence! As in, proof? Wow! Think about that!!!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Mar 27, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love this one, Nikki.
> 
> I memorized it as a child and have never forgotten it. It feels good to be able to easily type it from memory.
> 
> ...



Yes indeed!  I think I will do the KJ version.


----------



## Sosoothing (Mar 27, 2018)

Hebrews 11:1

A timely scripture for me.  Lately for whatever reason, I have found myself questioning if I am wasting my time or if God is there.
The good news is this made me realize I have some brushing up to do. It isn't spiritually safe for me to get to point where I entertain such thoughts.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2018)

I just found the most amazing scripture memory app. It rocks!

My current memory verse is:

Give her of the fruit of her hands, and let her own works praise her at the gates. Proverbs 31:31

This app, called Remember Me, allows for practice, activities, etc. toward learning the verse.

Here's a screen with the first letter of each word provided, to guide recitation/recall until memorized.



Spoiler





If I turn my keyboard microphone on, one of the activities checks my ability to recite it (otherwise it will check my ability to type/tap it). So, as I say the correct next word, the app fills it in. If I say the wrong word, it waits for me to say the correct next word.





More activities are attached below. I love this app!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 30, 2018)

Scripture #2
Memorized!

Give her of the fruit of her hands, and let her own works praise her in the gates.
Proverbs 31:31


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 1, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Yes, I've found myself in a place where I'm truly trying to put a timeline on God.  I see all my needs, and don't see how it's possible if I don't find work.  However, I've moved to a place, where I've asked for, and I know God is real, so I know he will do just what he says.  Yes, love this, always turn to God -- in good and in bad.



I saw this gif and thought you might like it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 1, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Ok ladies here we go, this is our second scripture Hebrews 11:1 - Now faith is confidence in what we hope for and assurance about what we do not see



I thought I'd share these gifs as they resonate with either Mark 11:24 or Hebrews 11:1. Blessings!


----------



## Sarabellam (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter Sunday!!


----------



## nikkiheaven (Apr 3, 2018)

Heeey Everyone!  How’s it going?  Who has the verse memorized!  I’ve been missing these last few days.  Started my new job today.  He is faithful and will do just what he say.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 3, 2018)

nikkiheaven said:


> Heeey Everyone!  How’s it going?  Who has the verse memorized!  I’ve been missing these last few days.  Started my new job today.  He is faithful and will do just what he say.



Wooooooooo! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sarabellam (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly I’ve been struggling with Hebrews 11:1. I not engaging with it like out her scripture we’ve picked. I’ve been trying to push through and memorize it for the sake of the challenge. 

Can anyone give me their thoughts on this particular scripture?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> Honestly I’ve been struggling with Hebrews 11:1. I not engaging with it like out her scripture we’ve picked. I’ve been trying to push through and memorize it for the sake of the challenge.
> 
> Can anyone give me their thoughts on this particular scripture?



Bumping so that someone might reply.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi, ladies!

I'm just finishing up my morning reading. It included the scripture passage below. I hope everyone had a great weekend and that everyone has a great Monday!

From Philippians 3 (NLV)

12 I do not say that I have received this or have already become perfect. But I keep going on to make that life my own as Christ Jesus made me His own. 13 No, Christian brothers, I do not have that life yet. But I do one thing. I forget everything that is behind me and look forward to that which is ahead of me. 14 My eyes are on the crown. I want to win the race and get the crown of God’s call from heaven through Christ Jesus. 15 All of us who are full-grown Christians should think this way. If you do not think this way, God will show it to you. 16 So let us keep on obeying the same truth we have already been following.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> Honestly I’ve been struggling with Hebrews 11:1. I not engaging with it like out her scripture we’ve picked. I’ve been trying to push through and memorize it for the sake of the challenge.
> 
> Can anyone give me their thoughts on this particular scripture?




Hi,

Typically I read the KJV but I find that when I read other translations it helps to make the passage of scripture more clear, have you tried other translations?


----------



## nikkiheaven (Apr 12, 2018)

Good Morning Guys!  I've been missing but still committed.  Are we all still here?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 12, 2018)

I'll continue participating. I haven't seen a scripture here for a while, so I'm memorizing a long passage for myself right now.

I'll just keep watching this thread.


----------



## nikkiheaven (Apr 12, 2018)

Sarabellam said:


> Honestly I’ve been struggling with Hebrews 11:1. I not engaging with it like out her scripture we’ve picked. I’ve been trying to push through and memorize it for the sake of the challenge.
> 
> Can anyone give me their thoughts on this particular scripture?



Hey, this is a late response, but first as someone suggested, you may want to look at a different translation.  The KJV for this particular scripture is great.  Secondly, be sure to read the entire chapter that the scripture is it so that you can place it in its proper context.

OK, so when I chose this scripture, I was focus on picking a scripture about FAITH.  I was trying to strengthen my faith muscles so to speak.  FAITH assures us of those things we hope for, and convinces us of things we have never seen.  For me it is about trusting GOD even though my situration points to something different.  It is about believing in all the things that GOD promised us, even though currently it is not so.  When I was going through my job loss, of course I wanted a new job, but the scripture means so much more.  It's about his promises.  Promises that it was no need to fear or be anxious, that he would help me, that I'm the head not the tail, that if I belive in my heart so be it!!!  Faith is the substance of things hope for!!!  When we accept God, when we believe God promises  are true then that's what we live by, that is the hope we live by, that is FAITH!  AND that Faith in God assures us of the things we hope for.  So because I believe in those promises, because I believe God's word is ture, then of course I not only get a new job, but it's going to be amazing, of course we are healed in Jesus name, absoutley the Lord is coming back -- FAITH assues us of these things!  This scriputre I believe is walking by faith, believing his promises.  So much of life is unknown.  It's not about the simple wants of life, I desperatly needed a job, and of course I prayed earnestly for that, but I also believed God for peace of mind within the storm, I believed his promised that I would see the goodness of the Lord if I didn't faint.  That peace is what I was seeking, his promises is what got me through!  I hope this helps!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 16, 2018)

@Sarabellam  how is it coming?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 16, 2018)

My minister shared one of the scriptures below yesterday, and it really blessed me. I thought I'd share.

It's from the NCV.

*A Prayer for Protection*

43 God, defend me.
    Argue my case against those who don’t follow you.
    Save me from liars and those who do evil.
2 God, you are my strength.
    Why have you rejected me?
Why am I sad
    and troubled by my enemies?
3 Send me your light and truth
    to guide me.
Let them lead me to your holy mountain,
    to where you live.
*4 Then I will go to the altar of God,
    to God who is my joy and happiness.*
I will praise you with a harp,
    God, my God.

5 Why am I so sad?
    Why am I so upset?
I should put my hope in God
    and keep praising him,
    my Savior and my God.


----------



## Sarabellam (Apr 27, 2018)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Sarabellam  how is it coming?


Thanks for reaching out!  I’ve been under the weather for almost a month now but still going in to work every day. There is a chance that I might have a PE and I’m in the hospital now for the work up. I’ve fallen off of memorizing and have been focusing on just receiving the word when I can.


----------



## VimiJn (Aug 7, 2018)

I love this idea. Anyone still doing this?


----------

